# Ask me anything regarding China Import :)



## IMEXSourcing (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm new to this forum but I've been lurking for a while now. I finally decided to join and I thought why not give some value back to the community by sharing my knowledge especially the field of international trade. 

I work in the international trading field in Customer support for a company that helps people import from China, Taiwan & Vietnam.

I hope I can learn from the people here and at the same time contribute wherever possible.


----------

